# **** Hunting



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm intrested in **** hunting. I have a fox pro caller with some **** calls on it ... i have a .22 mag with hollow point bullets ... also i have a redlensed spotlight along with my hunting suit. I believe i have everything i need to hunt ***** but i just don't know how to do it by myself. While fox hunting my dad happened to look in the tress and shot a **** out of a tree by luck but i want to know the real deal on how to hunt *****. There are many ***** in my area and i would appreciate any advice.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well around my house they are mostly active at 9:30 at night, thats when my game cameras been taking pics of them, and i guess you can call them in with a **** squable i think the name is? Im not quite sure I only went **** hunting a few times


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

i heard all u so is play **** fight and shine the trees john any luck this weekend?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

No I didnt get to go out, heres the story: I was supposed to go with my mom to her huntcamp this weekend but she wanted to argue with her boyfriend up there and i couldnt come, so i told her at least to look for tracks, and she said she found coyote and fox tracks and TONS of scat, she marked it on a map and now i know for sure i am going to bag a couple coyotes when i go up this weekend so wish me luck! :beer:

~John M


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

Be sure to tell how you did!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey PAfox get on yahoo messanger


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

how and why?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

It says in your profile that you have yahoo messanger? just goto start and launch the program and i just wanted to ask ya a couple questions regarding your fox hunt


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

i have it but don't know how to use it ... jus keep posting and i'll post back


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I sent you a PM, but my questions were what sounds do you use? If its an electronic caller do you download them off the internet? and where did ya get em, i only know of 2 spots varmint al and western rivers, and how long do ya call?


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ever thought of trying a hound? Sure-fire way to stack up some skins! A **** squaler will work well also. Good luck - I'll look forward to hearing how well you've done!!


----------



## scout_it_out (Jan 29, 2006)

get a good cur dog and ditch the red light ned a dog let me know a buddy of mine has lots of **** and sq dogs and he will deliver all over usa


----------

